# Would like some suggestions. (pic heavy)sorry



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, 
I'm new to this board but, not to fish keeping. I have a fairly new 240gal aquarium setup that is mixed Africans, understocked and very aggressive right now. Not sure of all the names and also have 2 hybrids. Had someone give me their fish.
I do not plan on removing any fish for several reasons including Size of tank, and nowhere to send any fish I take out. What I would like is suggestions of more fish to put in to help with the aggression and add some more color. any help would be great will add photos of what's in it now. This is a 240gal 8"x2'x2'.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

These are the parents of the 2 hybrids


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

These are the the names of the ones I know
1-Nimbochromis venustus- Male
2-Labidochromis caeruleus
1- Aulonocara
1-Cyphotilapia frontosa
1- Cyrtocara moorii
1-Melanochromis auratus- male
1-The large orange is Metriaclima estherae- female
2- Hybrid offspring
4 not sure, poss. other metriaclima


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

I know. So, any advice? I was thinking of adding some groups of Venustus and yellow labs to help distract them and may be some Metriaclima estherae, and Cyrtocara moorii. Do you think if I add 5+ of each will help spread out some aggression or is that a bad idea?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a really big tank so I hope someone who has had one will chime in. My experience stops at 72" x 18" tanks. I do not think adding females will help.

And any ideas I might have do not fit your criteria. I will be interested to see the responses. opcorn:


----------



## Cichlid-Lover-45 (May 1, 2011)

where did you get the big rock in picture 5? I am looking for something similiar with lots of holes


----------



## Picklefish (Jan 28, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken that is Texas holey rock. Prolly high dollar at that size.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep and that center rock is really nice. It is over 45 lbs cause that's as high as the scale would go. The pet stores around here carry it for 2 dollars a pound. I have had all the rest for years so decided to buy one really nice one for the center piece. :thumb:


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

That is quite a mixture. Have you thought about finding homes for some on Craigs List, or perhaps a local fish club? I'm worried about the safety of your haps, and that little frontosa, with all of those mbunas!


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Like a dummy  , I took the mbunas from someone that was taking down their tank. I thought the tank would be big enough. :x Right now, they ignore the hap and the frontosa most of the time. The c. Moorii and the venusta are the biggest battle with the Y. labs and the hybrids joining in. I was hoping maybe I could overstock to cool them down some :-? . trying to get anything out of this tank will be almost impossible without breaking it down. :x The hood alone takes 2-3 people to remove.
Maybe I could fish them out with a rod? :lol: :lol: 

If I try the over stocking, what would be the best list?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Honestly, I would overstock with adult male haps. It also wouldn't hurt to stock with another Venustus and C. Moorii. -If you do, I suggest you stock at least 3 of each so the aggression is spread out.

For starters: Hap Ahli, Liuli, Red Empress, Livingstonii, Super VC-10, Tangerine Tiger and Mara Rocks (Mara Rocks stays on the top of the water column so it's a hit or miss). With that size of tank, the list could go on. You can also look into the large predator haps but that's up to you.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounding good so far. :thumb: I need to see what I can find around here. I have 2 stores that are great at ordering for you so I want have to pay shipping. 
:wink: Thanks for advice.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the 'Malawi Eye Biter', Dimidochromis compressiceps. Stunning fish that would fit (size-wise) is such a large tank. Good luck!


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Totally missed this thread, usually over in the Malawi or Tang specific areas.

That is one heck of a tank. :thumb:

First off, if you have a place to move unwanted fish to, then don't let the prospect of catching them deter you from getting rid of them. All it takes is one or two bad apples in the tank to really screw it up.

Whenever I catch fish out of my 6 footers, I use a piece of plastic eggcrate, cut to the size of the cross-section of the tank. That way, you can confine the fish you are trying to catch to one end of the tank. Use a big net and it's super easy.

In terms of stocking, you can go one of two ways - all (or mostly) male or try to introduce breeding groups. Both have benefits and drawbacks and it's up to you which you want to do.

Currently, my favorite big tank is the one with 5 different breeding groups of haps/peacocks in it. Considering your current stock though, going towards all/mostly males would probably be a lot easier and involve getting rid of fewer fish.

Personally, I've never been a big fan of M. estherae. Even in a giant tank, they will always be bullies and will hybridize with anything and everything. You can leave them in for now, but they may be a problem in the long run.

If you do not want to remove fish, then I would add large male haps. Any of the Protomelas, Cop. borleyi, Placidochromis johnstoni, P. milomo, Fossochromis rostratus, Aulonocara jacobfreibergi. Go with more stout guys. Avoid smaller/dwarf peacocks or small Copadichromis.. anything that will get beaten up. You already have some rough characters in there.

As for predators, you can certainly go that route if you'd like. You definitely have the tank space. It is a move that will potentially raise the aggression bar though. I was thinking at first it may be a good move for hybrid fry control, but with all the rock you have in there, predation will not be all that common.

If you were to go that route, look into any of the other Nimbochromis. But I would avoid another venustus - male or female. This will turn your hyper-aggressive guy even worse. I had a trio in my 180 for a while and while they bred for a long while, at least twice a week, all of the fish would be at one end of the tank and the male would be out for blood.

Less aggressive predators would be Champsochromis caeruleus, Exochromis anygenys, Lichnochromis acuticeps, Dimidochdomis compressiceps.

More aggressive predators would be the Nimbochromis, Tyrannochromis sp, Aristochromis sp, Buccochromis sp.

Anyway, I ramble....

Hope this helps.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

*mokujin22*

:thumb: Thanks, and yes, this does give me more to think about. I do love most of the Haps so, I know I'll go in that direction. I am still weary of removing anything but, who knows :-? , I may just get made enough at Mister "Venny" :x to get him and his hybrid offspring out of there. I'M sure if I did, I'd just go ahead and do some major house cleaning. :lol: But I'm going to plan on the "once in, they stay" method for now. opcorn:


----------



## BetterMetalSnake (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, I'm too new to African cichlids to make any good suggestions (stocking-wise), about the only thing I could recommend is find the lowest acceptable average temperature for everything in the tank and set your heater to that; I have a couple mbuna's who are in close proximity while waiting on their new home to cycle and the lower temperature seems to help a good bit with the aggression. I agree with Mokujin about M. estherae being bullies though, the one I have seems to enjoy harassing my yellow lab on a pretty regular basis; not dangerous at the moment, but annoying.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

*BetterMetalSnake*

Thanks, I didn't even consider my temp. I'll do that, it's at 80 right now so I'll need to adjust. The venustus is the biggest and the main bully at the moment with the c. moorii as his main target when in sight. Funny thing is the c. moorii just keeps going back over there to him if he isn't chasing him. :roll: then, the c. moorii is a bully to the others. I think he needs some girls. :wink:


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I would do more dolphins, they will balance out the look of the tank as you have alot of yellow, as well they are not aggressive and get to a decent size. That or maybe a group of Rostratus possibly. Your venestus is gorgeous.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

*Chunkanese*
Thanks. I do plan on more Dolphins in whatever I decide. Love them. Going to town today to check out what they have and talk to my LFS guy so I can order what I want.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

BetterMetalSnake said:


> Wow, I'm too new to African cichlids to make any good suggestions (stocking-wise), about the only thing I could recommend is find the lowest acceptable average temperature for everything in the tank and set your heater to that; I have a couple mbuna's who are in close proximity while waiting on their new home to cycle and the lower temperature seems to help a good bit with the aggression.


While you may be new to Africans, that is an ace recommendation. +++1.


----------



## snipeslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

total new guy here - your cichlids with the blue face and yellow 'splotched' body in photos 3, and four, what kind are they? i think your fish and tank look great tho!


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

*snipeslayer*

Nimbochromis venustus
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1160

and thanks.


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

add a Nimbochromis Fuscotaeniatus aka Fusco hap its a very active and beautiful fish male face turns blue like the venustus plus your venustus wont bully it around


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

*Pnut*
They are pretty fish and, may eventually make it in the tank. :thumb: I'll start with what is easiest to get. I haven't seen any around her but, sure I can order from somewhere. Most any stocking is on hold til after the 1st . Money shortage.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fuscos are very aggressive - probably the most aggressive Nimbochromis. Given equal size, a fusco will own a venustus.

Popular belief is that they belong more in the genus Tyrannochromis.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

*mokujin22*

 Hmmm, I may have to skip on him the. Thanks :thumb:


----------

